
Ask HN: Are any of you working on Cicada 3301? - Bilters
Since this has become a recent hot topic again I was wondering if any HN people are actively working on this?<p>Or could it be that any of you worked on this but quit, or recently started?
======
DerWOK
Not really. Just stumbled upon this very interesting high quality documentary.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20732957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20732957)

